# hello



## revmdn (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello everyone. My name is Martin and I am new to the mantis hobby and to this site. I am looking forward to exchanging info to and from this community.


----------



## shorty (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the community and enjoy the new hobby!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Martin, and welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 20, 2008)

wELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME, FROM OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 20, 2008)

shorty said:


> Welcome to the community and enjoy the new hobby!


thanks


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 21, 2008)

HELLLOOO FROM LOS ANGELES! (which is better than ohio!  :lol: B) )

Welcome, and hope you enjoy this hobby for a long time to come!


----------



## shorty (Nov 22, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> HELLLOOO FROM LOS ANGELES! (which is better than ohio!  :lol: B) )


Anywhere is better than ohio.


----------

